# Crank Bait Rod? St Croix avid Meduim Action or St Croix avid



## xmytruck (Dec 22, 2006)

Hello
I am looking in getting a crank bait rod and I was comparing the 7 foot St Croix avid Meduim Action or St Croix avid crank bait rod, and was wondering what you guys think which rod whould be better. The Avid Muduim action could be used no just for cranks baits while the crank bait rod is only designed for cranks..
Thanks
X


----------



## Jim (Dec 27, 2006)

If your looking to get strictly a crankbait rod then I would get there crank bait series. The action is moderate which will allow more of a bend in the middle of the rod instead of fast (more towards the tip). So try to picture a 50 foot cast and down 10 feet as the crank is coming in. As soon as you feel the bite you will set the hook.....a natural reaction. With a fast tip rod there is a better chance that when you set the hook you will pull the lure out of the fishes mouth. Less chance with a moderate action (Can still happen though if your one of those set the hook like they do on tv types LOL). Decide what your going to use this particular rod for most of the time, and go with it. It will also give you an excuse to buy another rod and reel combo. :wink: 

Let us know what you choose. :wink:


----------



## xmytruck (Dec 29, 2006)

I decide to go with the st Croix medium crankbait rod. Since most of my cranks that I throw are between 1/4 to 3/5. I have a few rapala DT-16's that weight 3/4 I am going to need to find another rod to throws those baits. I am think of paring up this rod with the abu revo STX what do you guys think?

X


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 19, 2014)

Dobbins!


----------



## Jim (Feb 19, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342245#p342245 said:


> Captain Ahab » 19 Feb 2014 05:58 pm[/url]"]Dobbins!



You mean dobyns? :roll:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 20, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342249#p342249 said:


> Jim » Wed Feb 19, 2014 6:57 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342245#p342245 said:
> ...





Hey - I mean what I types 


And actually, for crankbaits I prefer my Star Plasma right now


----------

